# Failed Tape Test



## BloodStripe (Jul 12, 2015)

Investigation: Commander tried to fudge her tape test

Can I hate my own post? An Army Colonel failed a tape test and tried to have the flag removed. Rather than try to correct herself, she tried to use her rank as a way around the situation. She also took her PT tests away from the rest of the command.


----------



## Dame (Jul 12, 2015)

Damn.


> "I am not a toxic leader. I have never been a toxic leader, and I will not become a toxic leader because I am not a toxic person," she said, according to the investigation.


And anyone who says differently is apparently asking for a throat punch. :wall:


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 12, 2015)

MedCom has run through Commanders at a blistering pace (you have a better shot skippering a ship than completing a MedCom Col Command position).

Part of the problem (IMO) is the Surgeon General (Nurse) has been promoting Nurses to positions they normally wouldn't get, I feel (believe) she is taking care of Nurses at the expense of competent NCO's and Officers.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 12, 2015)

NavyBuyer said:


> Investigation: Commander tried to fudge her tape test
> 
> Can I hate my own post? An Army Colonel failed a tape test and tried to have the flag removed. Rather than try to correct herself, she tried to use her rank as a way around the situation. She also took her PT tests away from the rest of the command.



What a great role model for the rest of the troops. A great example of leadership, on so many levels. Clearly "star" material :-":wall:.


----------



## AWP (Jul 13, 2015)

Her pattern of behavior says it all. That should be in a presentation entitled "How to Appear Guilty. Really, really, really guilty."

The good news is, she'll draw a retirement proving that crime does indeed pay.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 13, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Her pattern of behavior says it all. That should be in a presentation entitled "How to Appear Guilty. Really, really, really guilty."
> 
> The good news is, she'll draw a retirement proving that crime does indeed pay.


My guess is she will retire quickly, having appeared in Army Times.  I am sure there is a lot of laughter as she walks the halls of MedCom.


----------



## Totentanz (Jul 13, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Her pattern of behavior says it all. That should be in a presentation entitled "How to Appear Guilty. Really, really, really guilty."



"I'm not a toxic leader, YOU'RE a toxic leader..."


----------



## Grunt (Jul 13, 2015)

Sounds like she is doing the best job she can at convincing herself that she isn't a toxic leader.

Epic fail....


----------



## Brill (Jul 13, 2015)

I wonder if her awards are legit. Seems to be a trend.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 13, 2015)

This is why you don't skip PT!


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 13, 2015)

There was a lot of disturbing material in the article.
1) Her CSM deemed her a toxic leader.  A CSM's feelings are often true indicators, rarely in need of additional supporting triggers
2) She continuously failed to accept responsibility for the failure
3) Soldiers and civilians alike deemed her toxic.  I've learned people do not have time for coup d'etats.  If the majority says it is raining and you say its sunny, it's probably raining.
4) A civilian said, "She's better than most I've worked with in this field."  If that is not a damning indictment of previous and former commanders, I don't know what is.


----------



## Grunt (Jul 13, 2015)

ThunderHorse said:


> This is why you don't skip PT!



Indeed...even more so...she needs to exercise her "integrity." She seems to be greatly lacking in that department.


----------



## Scubadew (Jul 16, 2015)

More like *McDonald's *Army Health Center


----------



## Dame (Jul 16, 2015)

Viper1 said:


> There was a lot of disturbing material in the article.
> 1) Her CSM deemed her a toxic leader.  A CSM's feelings are often true indicators, rarely in need of additional supporting triggers
> 2) She continuously failed to accept responsibility for the failure
> 3) Soldiers and civilians alike deemed her toxic.  I've learned people do not have time for coup d'etats.  If the majority says it is raining and you say its sunny, it's probably raining.
> 4) A civilian said, "She's better than most I've worked with in this field."  If that is not a damning indictment of previous and former commanders, I don't know what is.


Number 4 was the one that made me LOL when I first read the article. Can't be much clearer than that in a PC world.


----------

